# 1000 one-off shirts...



## Chillr (Aug 30, 2011)

I want to order say *1000 T-shirts* from one of the fulfillment services. *But... they're all different.* Not the same shirt 1000 copies, but *1000 unique shirts*. I'm having an argument with a friend... he says they're not set up to do that... I'm like, I thought that's what POD (Print On Demand) means. That I could somehow use their internet API to order one unique shirt after another all day long. I'm hoping someone can shed light on if they do this... or if they so do they make it expensive.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would think that you could order any number of individual shirts. The price would probably be the one piece price for each design since it is no savings to the manufacturer just because your ordering a large total volume.


----------



## custominktees (Jun 14, 2010)

its not expensive to do at all. you actually get bulk discounts when ordering that much using a direct to garment printer


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

you will definitely pay more to print "one-ups" than if you were going to print multiples. You need to think in terms of the art as well.


----------



## custominktees (Jun 14, 2010)

not necessarily our bulk direct to garment printing beats most screenprinting not to mention screen charges etc


----------



## Chillr (Aug 30, 2011)

OK, now I realize, that because Printfection uses these DTG (Direct To Garment) ink jets DTG printer - Kornit Yes they really don't care all that much if I print 1000 shirts all different. Sure, there are small efficiencies in packing and shipping, and its reflected in their discount schedule, but its not a big deal. Does anyone else use this or similar technology? I mean for my question, it really revolves around the tech... if they were using silk screens, then it would be massively annoying and expensive to make 1000 shirts all different since you'd need to make 1000 screens use each once then store them or throw them out... but with what is essentially a $200,000 ink jet its not an issue at all.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

No way would I charge anything extra to do 1000 shirts with 1000 different designs, as long as the customer actually used the template we'd provide them to set up their artwork perfectly.

Once the files are uploaded to our FTP site (which happens to be on the same network as our RIP server), it's a matter of running a simple copy command to transfer the FTP site files into the hot folders of our RIP.

After that, it's just a matter of clicking "print all" and going to town.

Total amount of work extra: zero.


----------



## custominktees (Jun 14, 2010)

i agree!!!!


----------



## Chillr (Aug 30, 2011)

OK but in terms of technology, what else is there besides the $200,000 kornit, and which of you guys own what machines?


----------



## custominktees (Jun 14, 2010)

I rock the top of the line Brother. Kornit are great but they dont have the same size print area. it is much smaller and more unaffective in my opinion


----------

